# New Update about Byuu/Near



## Valwinz (Jun 19, 2022)

About a year ago Byuu/Near supposedly committed suicide and left a note blaming a certain website. 
The US Department of State has finalized its records for 2021. No death of an American citizen was recorded in Japan in 2021 after Byuu's suicide note was published.

The main thing here is No Americans died in Japan a month before and AFTER Byuu was reported to have killed himself.  Many people at the time found the whole thing odd and with this new revelation, we have no actual proof that said thing happened.

Could it be some big hoax for a person that wanted to get rid of an old persona and start a new one?








Source


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2022)

The fact that everyone is supposed to believe byuu is gone based on nothing but the words of one man is what strikes me as something pointing towards it being a hoax. It's literally just a trust me bro situation.

To make it clear though, I'm hoping it is a hoax and that byuu is doing better wherever that is.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 19, 2022)

If it is a hoax or not, Byuu/Near has all the right to do whatever he wants with his life, so if he wanted to stay away from all that crap coming from wherever it was coming, I hope he's doing great and having a better life.

Byuu/Near I hope you're doing great wherever you are. Blessings!


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 19, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> If it is a hoax or not, Byuu/Near has all the right to do whatever he wants with his life, so if he wanted to stay away from all that crap coming from wherever it was coming, I hope he's doing great and having a better life.
> 
> Byuu/Near I hope you're doing great wherever you are. Blessings!


Im pretty sure people don't have the right to fake their deaths if that is what happened here. not only that he could get sue


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 19, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Im pretty sure people don't have the right to fake their deaths if that is what happened here. not only that he could get sue


If, and only if, he had debts to pay. if he doesn't, there's no reason to sue him. You could compare it with a witnesses protection system. He should have let the authorities know about it too.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)

I hope they've found peace one way or another. I'm sure the harassers are leading the shitty miserable lives they deserve anyway, you don't get to be happy by inflicting pain (yeah let's not bring consensual BDSM into this, obv not what I mean)


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 19, 2022)

I lack info to say something


----------



## BETA215 (Jun 19, 2022)

Yea, I really can't understand these people's obsession with them.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 19, 2022)

BETA215 said:


> Yea, I really can't understand these people's obsession with them.



probably people dont like been lie too


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)

If someone genuinely felt that faking their own death was the only way to escape a targeted hate & harassment campaign that made their life intolerable, then making out that they were the one in the wrong would be pretty disgusting IMO.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> If someone genuinely felt that faking their own death was the only way to escape a targeted hate & harassment campaign that made their life intolerable, then making out that they were the one in the wrong would be pretty disgusting IMO.


Let's be real there is no Harassment their topic was inactive and like 9 pages from what I have seen, we need to stop acting like that is the problem.

The person needed a scapegoat and they got it from that site just like there is no proof of the death of this person now there is also no proof of this harassment campaign.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Let's be real there is no Harassment their topic was inactive and like 9 pages from what I have seen, we need to stop acting like that is the problem.
> 
> The person needed a scapegoat and they got it from that site just like there is no proof of the death of this person now there is also no proof of this harassment campaign.


Ok you're a piece of shit, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jun 19, 2022)

Regardless of whether or not Byuu/Near is alive or is dead, why not just leave them the hell alone regardless? If they're alive, then forget they exist. If they're dead, then leave them at peace. It gains nothing to continue speculation like this and it's in terrible taste. Please, fuck off with all of this.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 19, 2022)

pretty sure it's illegal in the US to fake your own death (maybe Japan to) because dead people don't pay taxes same reason why it's illegal in the US (except 1 or 2 states) for assisted suicde for the  terminally ill


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 21, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> pretty sure it's illegal in the US to fake your own death (maybe Japan to) because dead people don't pay taxes same reason why it's illegal in the US (except 1 or 2 states) for assisted suicde for the  terminally ill


Technically this would not be considered a full faking of death. A suicide note and lack of internet presence does not make a fake death in the legal ramification way. To be considered a real illegal fake death you would actually have to go through he process of faking your actual death, obtain fake death certs, close out bank accounts/residential and so on. Basically you would be a living "ghost" avoiding the system and would take on a new identity most likely to restart all over again. 

But this? This is not that. Many people/jackasses "faked" their own deaths via online with most of them just trying to scrub away their online presence/identity in the most blunt way possible hoping it would be enough for people to just move on and assume its no longer relevant. Some also do it for attention as well only for them to come back or be exposed and have their entire online career be ripped apart in the public eye. 

I can't say what this particular scenario is, but its higlhly unlikely that if he did fake his death, he did so fully with the intent of getting rid of his entire life/identity. He just wanted to no longer have a presence on the net and there is no illegal action for that as far as I know.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 21, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Technically this would not be considered a full faking of death. A suicide note and lack of internet presence does not make a fake death in the legal ramification way. To be considered a real illegal fake death you would actually have to go through he process of faking your actual death, obtain fake death certs, close out bank accounts/residential and so on. Basically you would be a living "ghost" avoiding the system and would take on a new identity most likely to restart all over again.
> 
> But this? This is not that. Many people/jackasses "faked" their own deaths via online with most of them just trying to scrub away their online presence/identity in the most blunt way possible hoping it would be enough for people to just move on and assume its no longer relevant. Some also do it for attention as well only for them to come back or be exposed and have their entire online career be ripped apart in the public eye.
> 
> I can't say what this particular scenario is, but its higlhly unlikely that if he did fake his death, he did so fully with the intent of getting rid of his entire life/identity. He just wanted to no longer have a presence on the net and there is no illegal action for that as far as I know.


well he lives in Japan iirc but I just looked at Japan's Penal code (55 pages translated to english) and your right even there it's not illegal at least if fraud/forgery isn't done


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2022)

*they *them


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 21, 2022)

here's hoping it was a hoax and they're living their life free of harassment.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 21, 2022)

Maybe this is a message, don't fuck with people or someone could die, whether or not this is fake, this is a sign that people shouldn't act toxic online


----------



## Nyaako (Jun 21, 2022)

I did some research on the whole thing when it was going on last year. Upon going through the thread Byuu/Near had issues with, the activity on that thread was very little at the time before June 2021 (around 13 pages starting from May 2018-June 2021) and basically had no information on who he is (like his real name/face/identity), private life, or even where he was even currently living at the time. It only shot up in activity once Byuu/Near posted that suicide message back in June 2021.

The people of that site have the skills to find who they look for when given enough information, and yet they couldn't find a single thing on him except his past internet personas within 3 years and only 13 pages long. Which made things way more suspicious the deeper the rabbit hole goes since he blames the site for constant harassments and attacks on himself and his friends in real life when they couldn't even find a single shred of his real identity or where he even lived.

After a whole year, there still hasn't been a single official report about his supposed suicide and any actual proof of obituary relating to him. So it makes me believe that Byuu/Near wanted to wipe his slate clean and to try and start anew with his fake suicide. Which is fine since I would like to believe that he's alive and not dead.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 22, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Maybe this is a message, don't fuck with people or someone could die, whether or not this is fake, this is a sign that people shouldn't act toxic online


is a message  of you can fake your death if you blame someone else


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 22, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> is a message  of you can fake your death if you blame someone else



As is the case with most everything you post, I don't see the relevance. I could easily fake the death of an online identity without blaming a single other person. And in case you or anyone else is wondering, I don't use the laughing emoji on your posts becasue I think they're funny. I use them because I'm laughing at you.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 24, 2022)

There are also chat logs of RetroArch devs being less than kind towards Byuu. Shit like that can really mess with your head over time.

archive.is/UcRs9
archive.is/a2WQ5


----------



## PZT (Jun 26, 2022)

this is pathetic
their friends know they're dead, their work contacts know they're dead
the only people who don't know that they're dead are anime avatars who believe whatever damage control narrative 4chan and KF have to sell them
you should feel embarrassed for making this thread
but hey, whoever's memory you have to slander to keep believing that harassing autistic and queer people for years on end isn't putting them in a casket, right


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Jul 2, 2022)

im Appalled by the existence of this thread. Leave them alone for fucks sake. Wether it’s true or not doesn’t fucking matter. What matters is that no legal charges were placed on any of these clearly evil forums (not gbatemp, y’all are chill)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 2, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> is a message  of you can fake your death if you blame someone else


It wasn't really a bad thing, it was a way to escape but once again





sakura_the_stoner said:


> im Appalled by the existence of this thread. Leave them alone for fucks sake. Wether it’s true or not doesn’t fucking matter. What matters is that no legal charges were placed on any of these clearly evil forums (not gbatemp, y’all are chill)


----------



## BlusterBong (Jul 3, 2022)

The first problem was that the Kiwi Farms thread was at 13 pages, which if byuu left alone, would have been locked and forgotten if they just ignored it, and as @Nyaako said, it had nothing about them until they came in and tried to blackmail Null (the owner of Kiwi Farms) to get the thread removed, in which in tandom with the suicide note, had caused the thread's page count to explode, alongside a second thread when the supposed suicide happened.

It's only when the news that an official government run website (you know, the actual, factual feds who run the country) didn't have what would be propertied to be Byuu's suicide report on there lead to where we are now.


----------



## Metal64 (Jul 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> If someone genuinely felt that faking their own death was the only way to escape a targeted hate & harassment campaign that made their life intolerable, then making out that they were the one in the wrong would be pretty disgusting IMO.


He just faked his death in order to make people start a campaign to shut down kiwi farms


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2022)

Metal64 said:


> He just faked his death in order to make people start a campaign to shut down kiwi farms


Sure thing buddy


----------

